# Plants...how to keep them planted?



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, Everyone

I'm thinking of getting some Ramshorn snails to help get rid of excess food that may be falling to the gravel and lower nitrates even further.

Problem is that I have plants (some grew roots, others remain root-free as the day I got the clippings, some have that brown sponge thing that comes on them from BA). As it is, some of the rootless, or less-rooted plants get loose on occasion, and from what I read, it will get worse with those snails.

So...What to do in order to secure the plants in place?

thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If your tank is planted, you want to maintain a nitrate level of 5-10 ppm (and phosphates at 1-2 ppm, etc).

What plants are still root free? Unless you have non-vascular plants (i.e. mosses, worts, etc), they should develop roots eventually. As for the plants that have the brown sponge, you should remove it. 

For rooted plants, placing them in the substrate and giving them sufficient time to root should be enough. For plants with no roots, such as mosses or worts, the best thing would be tie them down with some kind of string (a hairnet is even better). Alternatively, you could always make a kind of sandwich (i.e. putting the moss/wort between two pieces of plastic canvas, chicken wire, or something to that effect).


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> If your tank is planted, you want to maintain a nitrate level of 5-10 ppm (and phosphates at 1-2 ppm, etc).
> 
> What plants are still root free? Unless you have non-vascular plants (i.e. mosses, worts, etc), they should develop roots eventually. As for the plants that have the brown sponge, you should remove it.
> 
> For rooted plants, placing them in the substrate and giving them sufficient time to root should be enough. For plants with no roots, such as mosses or worts, the best thing would be tie them down with some kind of string (a hairnet is even better). Alternatively, you could always make a kind of sandwich (i.e. putting the moss/wort between two pieces of plastic canvas, chicken wire, or something to that effect).


The plants that still have no roots are red Cabomba, and another plant that I'm not sure about the name, but looks like the picture attached. Both of these came in this sponge thing, and most of the branches have subsequently come loose of the sponge (should I release the rest?)

Both plants are growing like crazy, but get loose and pretend they're fish quite often (this is with just fish, no Ramshorns yet!)


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, To clarify: the brown sponge thing is like a fiberous block. The plants that came in those have grown roots. 

The Cabomba and the other plant came literally in what looks like a white sponge.

Which (or both?) should be removed from their original sponge/fiberous sponge?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cabomba should eventually grow roots and stay rooted in your substrate (though in my experience, I've found that Cabomba needs higher light; I'm not sure what your lighting situation currently is).

You should remove your plants from the sponge/fibrous block and plant them in groups of 3-4 stems each. Eventually, they will root in your substrate. If they keep on floating up, it could be that you're not planting them deep enough (I usually push my stem plants pretty deep into the substrate to ensure they don't get uprooted). What kind of fish do you have? Some fish do like to root and dig about in the substrate; as such, plants that haven't established themselves yet will get uprooted and you will just shave to replant. Ah, the joys of a planted aquarium 

On another note, I can't really identify your plant (it's hard to tell from just a close up), but it seems as if you have some algae growing on it as well.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

I know the fish are digging them up...loaches mainly in one tank. 
I'm also at fault, as when I vacuum the gravel, I sometimes dislodge the plants.

I was going to get Ramshorn snails, as I mentioned, and I read that they can also dislodge plants, which is why I was looking for a solution that would be better for keeping the plants in the gravel.

As for the picture, it's not mine, just one that resembles my plant. My platies keep picking at mine, so it stays relatively clean


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah, loaches. The bane of a planted tank. They will dig up your plants, and there's not much you can do except keep replanting them.

As for vacuuming a planted tank, it's not really required; a slight "hover" over the substrate to pick up any mulm is usually sufficient.

I don't think Ramshorn snails will disturb your plants, at least not when compared to the presence of loaches.

You can try using some plant weights (make sure they are safe for the aquarium first) and loosely tying the plants with it. The key is to do it loosely, though (I don't really advocate this method though, as you never know if those plant weights are 100% safe).


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Or you can crazy glue a stone or stones to the part of the plant you want weighted down and bury the stone(s). http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/?action=view&current=AquariumPlanting.jpg


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

If you dont want glue, you can simply use 3-4 smallish rocks to surround the stems base to keep the loachs from digging around them, also helps alot to keep the stem in place normally, its what i do anyways. Pretty much just makes a wall around the base to keep them in place.( No glue!) And if the rocks dont look good, the roots will grow within 2weeks usually and u can remove them.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you go to a fishing store you can buy the new weights that are lead fee and safe for wildlife. You can get the the little ones that open up you can put the plant in and close it carefully. If you cant find them here you can buy them online.


----------

